# Practicode - ICD-9 coding



## runbikeharley (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, its me again, can't seem to make a commitment to the Practicode program, have heard mixed reviews about it.  Anyway new question here, is practicode all in ICD-10 now?  I don't want to do any ICD-9 coding at all.


----------



## Mustanggordon@gmail.com (Jan 29, 2016)

*Practicode*

Hi I just completed the Practicode program and it is all done in ICD-10 coding. You might get a few redacted charts that ask for an ICD-9 along with an ICD-10 code but you do not need to enter an ICD-9 code.


----------



## ljsilkes@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2016)

So, I just started adn have to admit, I'm having trouble. Example: module 1, example 2, "POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: LEFT BOTH BONE FOREARM FRACTURE COMMINUTED DUE TO  GUNSHOT      WOUND."
    so, where does it say "shaft" anyplace? I couldn't figure out correct icd-10 code b/c it didn't say where, yet the answer says it documented "shaft"
  also, since it says due to gunshot wound, why was there no E code in the answers??

Not sure I'm going to complete this.. may have just wasted $200!


----------



## MercedesHM7 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Practicode Trouble*

I have been trying to get through some of the Practicode assessments and modules and all I'm getting is extremly frustrated!  Some of the answers given don't make any sence.  There are codes given that are not valid CPT codes and other HCPCS codes that I can't find without doing an internet search.  I am having a really hard time getting through some of these and am starting to feel awful!  It doesn't seem to give as much information in the documentation as the answers are reflecting.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 20, 2016)

ljsilkes@gmail.com said:


> So, I just started adn have to admit, I'm having trouble. Example: module 1, example 2, "POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: LEFT BOTH BONE FOREARM FRACTURE COMMINUTED DUE TO  GUNSHOT      WOUND."
> so, where does it say "shaft" anyplace? I couldn't figure out correct icd-10 code b/c it didn't say where, yet the answer says it documented "shaft"
> also, since it says due to gunshot wound, why was there no E code in the answers??
> 
> Not sure I'm going to complete this.. may have just wasted $200!



I finally ran into that question, i should have remembered your post. I couldn't figure out the code so i just guessed and was wrong. I should have sent that one is for correction like some of the others with missing or incorrect codes.


----------

